# Person scales Statue of Liberty following anti-ICE protests



## shockedcanadian (Jul 4, 2018)

Remind me why the alt-left aren't koo-koo?

"I'll show you for not allowing the entire world to enter the nation illegally, I'm gonna jump!"

Person scales Statue of Liberty following anti-ICE protests

At least one person is reportedly scaling the Statue of Liberty after an "Abolish ICE" protest resulted in multiple arrests. 

The person has made it to the midsection of the statue, Sgt. Dave Somma, the U S. Park Police public information officer, told WNBC-TV. The park was shut down and is being evacuated, an official told Fox News. 

Police are on the scene and are attempting to remove the individual. 

Earlier Wednesday, at least six people were arrested after they hung a banner emblazoned with a message about abolishing Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) from the pedestal of the Statue of Liberty.

Activists with the group Rise and Resist say they hung the banner to protest U.S. immigration policy. In a tweet, the group said the person climbing the statue has no affiliation with the earlier protest.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 4, 2018)

the climber should be an object of target practice


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 4, 2018)

Remove the individual?

A Wrist-Rocket Slingshot would do the trick.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 4, 2018)

*
Liberty Island Evacuated After Woman Climbs Statue Of Liberty; 6 Others Arrested




 
*



*
Liberty Island Evacuated After Woman Climbs Statue Of Liberty; 6 Others Arrested | HuffPost*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 4, 2018)

People who wish to "Abolish Ice" must have more than a few screws loose.

Rather than helping Democraps, this slogan will haunt Democraps.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 4, 2018)

They're go progressives again thinking that standing in front of banners and billboards are going to get them somewhere. Never works
..... but they keep on doing it

Always do wonder.... could this be people on the right pulling these stunts!?? Anyone with even the political IQ of a small soap dish can figure out that such stunts are political losers....like huge


----------



## Kosh (Jul 4, 2018)

I hope more the far left continue to do this..

Just like I hope they run on repealing the tax cuts.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm still trying to figure out how you morons can claim that's racist.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 4, 2018)

Kosh said:


> I hope more the far left continue to do this..
> 
> Just like I hope they run on repealing the tax cuts.



Hillary might've done well with "Blue Collar" Democrats, and to a lesser extent "Blue Collar" Republicans if only she had spoken more against Illegal immigrants, instead she floundered, now the Party has turned to the Far Left "Kooks"  which only will go off the deep end.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 4, 2018)

...I guess they don't mind foreigners flying planes into buildings murdering nearly 3000 Americans in one day


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 4, 2018)

harmonica said:


> ...I guess they don't mind foreigners flying planes into buildings murdering nearly 3000 Americans in one day



You know, when that happened on 9/11, the United Nations invoked and passed resolution 1373, which said they were going to unite and work with us to bring terrorists to justice.

Now?  I personally don't think that the UN would do much now with Trump in office if there was another 9/11 type attack, because he's managed to piss them all off.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 4, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how you morons can claim that's racist.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 4, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> People who wish to "Abolish Ice" must have more than a few screws loose.
> 
> Rather than helping Democraps, this slogan will haunt Democraps.



sobie-----could you do some INDEPENDENCE DAY PIEROGIS?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 4, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still trying to figure out how you morons can claim that's racist.
> ...



uhm    ATZLAN?   and why not  MAYAN?


----------



## gulfman (Jul 4, 2018)

The cops need to quit pussy footing around.Taz her ass


----------



## JGalt (Jul 4, 2018)

Dumbasses. How the hell can I keep my beer cool without ice?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 4, 2018)

I think she was just trying to get a  GOOD POSITION FOR THE FIRE WORKS SHOW


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 4, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Dumbasses. How the hell can I keep my beer cool without ice?


 
excellent point.     you put ice in your beer?     I have never seen that


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 4, 2018)

*If the Psychocrats abolish ICE how will I make my margaritas? *


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 4, 2018)

gulfman said:


> The cops need to quit pussy footing around.Taz her ass



If they tazed her, she would fall 20 feet to the stone walkway below and possibly die.  Then the police would be accused of brutality and murder.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 4, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Dumbasses. How the hell can I keep my beer cool without ice?



Easy.  Spray your 6 pack with a CO2 fire extinguisher for around 15 - 20 seconds.  Guarantee you that it will be ice cold.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 4, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Liberty Island Evacuated After Woman Climbs Statue Of Liberty; 6 Others Arrested
> 
> View attachment 202923
> *
> ...




Cops dragging people off the Statue of Liberty for exercising their 1st amendment rights. 

Yes this looks like America today.


----------



## gulfman (Jul 4, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *Liberty Island Evacuated After Woman Climbs Statue Of Liberty; 6 Others Arrested
> ...


criminal trespass


----------



## Pogo (Jul 4, 2018)

Racist Democrats hung a banner on the Statue of Liberty

Searched article for any mention of "racism".  Nothing found.

Searched article for any mention of political parties.  Nothing found.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 4, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ...I guess they don't mind foreigners flying planes into buildings murdering nearly 3000 Americans in one day
> ...


super big 
the UN--bringing terrorists to justice!!   hahhahahah
1.  you must not have read any of my posts on the failure/uselessness of the UN
Nasser kicked them out of the Sinai 1967
the Hutus murdered the Belgian UN solders--UN does nothing!!
Serbia chained UN soldiers as hostages




Bosnia - UN Observers & Soldiers As Serb Hostages | AP Archive
2. so, trying to protect your own country pisses off other countries????!!!!!  hahahahahah
Israel ''pissed off'' a lot of countries for their SELF DEFENSE
A.a great example is the bombing of Iraq's nuke plant--thank god they did
B.Churchill pissed of his own Ally France when he had their fleet bombarded and rightly so--for self defense
3. ...the UN sure did NOTHING when the Palestinians attacked the world and world peace by MURDERING innocent Olympians 1972--they should've hammered those murdering bastards--but they did nothing
4. what's the UN going to do?? hahaah
5. FK the UN...Trump is finally taking care of the US and that ''hurts'' other countries????!!!!!??  how ridiculous


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 4, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *Liberty Island Evacuated After Woman Climbs Statue Of Liberty; 6 Others Arrested
> ...



There are plenty of places where the left wing wackos can protest


----------



## JGalt (Jul 4, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Dumbasses. How the hell can I keep my beer cool without ice?
> ...




That would be religious. The only thing I put in my beer is whiskey or vodka.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 4, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still trying to figure out how you morons can claim that's racist.
> ...


no it's not their continent---
they lost it years ago
this is not 1700, 1800, or 1950 anymore


----------



## Pogo (Jul 4, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how you morons can claim that's racist.



That's just it.  When you're a moron you can claim anything you want.  It doesn't occur to them that somebody will check their claims.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 4, 2018)

gulfman said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...




Exactly. When did criminal trespassing become a "First Amendment right"? There are limits to rights: I can't own an unregistered machine gun or a box of dynamite, but I can still exercise my second Amendment right to own a firearm.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 4, 2018)

JGalt said:


> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Were there signs posted that say no trespassing?  Because, you do realize that is public land, right?


----------



## deanrd (Jul 4, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Liberty Island Evacuated After Woman Climbs Statue Of Liberty; 6 Others Arrested
> 
> View attachment 202923
> *
> ...


I'm curious.  Which of the Democrats are racist?
The white ones?
Hispanics?
Blacks?
Asians?
Native Americans?

Republicans are 90% white.  Isn't that rather odd?


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 4, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still trying to figure out how you morons can claim that's racist.
> ...


Well your top image goes back to an anti-trump rally before the election, march of 2016 for its first appearance in fact.

So try again, this time without the lies.


----------



## skye (Jul 4, 2018)

May be she'll slip.....?


The left is totally unhinged ... we need more mental institutions.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 4, 2018)

How did they get that giant banner past security? 
Doesn't the Statue of Liberty have security?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 4, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ...I guess they don't mind foreigners flying planes into buildings murdering nearly 3000 Americans in one day
> ...



The UN accomplishes nothing without our footing the bill and the manpower.  Stop lying to yourself.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 4, 2018)

How is this racist?   Dumb, yes.  But racist?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 4, 2018)

Coyote said:


> How is this racist?   Dumb, yes.  But racist?



I agree.  They weren't saying to get rid of white people, they were calling for getting rid of ICE.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 4, 2018)

deanrd said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *Liberty Island Evacuated After Woman Climbs Statue Of Liberty; 6 Others Arrested
> ...



Hispanics, Blacks, Asians, and Native Americans are some of the most racist people in this country. They just get a free pass on their racism because of their affiliation with the Democrat Party.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 4, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



No it's not a lie.
There is a very racist aspect to illegal immigration.
There are Millions of racist Democrat Voters who do not accept that America is a sovereign country.
They want to "fundamentally change" the demographics of America.
That is why they are racist.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 4, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



Nnnnnnnope.  You simply plugged in aspects you had no evidence for.
That is why you are a liar.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 4, 2018)

Is what they used to call, a publicity stunt?  I think about Buddhist  monks immolating themselves at the start of the Vietnam war, and countless other instances of activists and countless others long forgotten doing similar things. And what did such a stunt prove? Hell, things just got worse...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 4, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > How is this racist?   Dumb, yes.  But racist?
> ...



Over half of the Border Patrol is Hispanic.  That doesn't keep liberals from accusing them of being Nazis does it?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 4, 2018)

Coyote said:


> How is this racist?   Dumb, yes.  But racist?



People who believe that they do not have to obey our immigration laws based upon their race are racist.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 4, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


Um no.  

Pull yer head outta tRump's ass before you suffocate.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 4, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


ummm left wingers are the ones denying the reality of the illegal immigration protesters


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 4, 2018)

You know, back in 1997, I spent the 4th watching the fireworks from the base of the Washington Monument.  During that time, I saw people with projectors who were projecting protest slogans up on the side of the monument.  Didn't bother me at all, because it was a public area, and they were exercising their 1st Amendment rights. 

Nothing on the statue was damaged, and the signs were taken down.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 4, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


Lol, why do you lie so much?  You aren't good at it, everything you lie about is easily disproven.

What's the point?  Do you just like it?  What?  I really wanna know!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 4, 2018)

Jump! Jump! Jump!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 4, 2018)

You know, in 1997, I watched fireworks from the base of the Washington Monument in DC.  During the show, there were people with projectors that were using them to put up protest slogans on the monument.  Nothing was damaged, they were in a public place, and simply exercising their 1st Amendment rights. 

Same thing happened at the statue.  Nothing was damaged, it was a public place, and they were simply exercising their 1st Amendment rights, and the signs were taken down. 

The most I could see is maybe a trespass charge, because they put themselves in needless danger.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 4, 2018)

You righties are just pissed 'cause your group isn't motivated enough to do anything like that.  You've gotta get neo-nazis involved just to get enough folks together for a decent sized March.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 4, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how you morons can claim that's racist.


Well, a woman climbing a statue apparently has them freaking out.


----------



## westwall (Jul 4, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Dumbasses. How the hell can I keep my beer cool without ice?
> ...







GLOBAL WARMING ENABLER!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 4, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still trying to figure out how you morons can claim that's racist.
> ...



We're all for it s0n....try reading a few posts!!


----------



## DOTR (Jul 4, 2018)

Well I'm convinced. A woman climbed the Statue of Liberty so we must abolish ICE.

  LOL. Liberals. See why we dont let them in power any more?


----------



## MindWars (Jul 4, 2018)

Protester scales Statue of Liberty's base, forces evacuation
NEW YORK — A woman protesting U.S. immigration policy climbed the Statue of Liberty's base and forced the monument's evacuation on the Fourth of July hours after several other demonstrators had hung a banner on the statue's pedestal and had been arrested. 




Leave it to a leftist loon to pull a stund like this one.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 4, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ...I guess they don't mind foreigners flying planes into buildings murdering nearly 3000 Americans in one day
> ...


Name one thing the UN has done in this regard since 2001.  Provide a credible link.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 4, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> the climber should be an object of target practice


I think they wanted to avoid staining the copper skin.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 4, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > the climber should be an object of target practice
> ...



Blood would contrast with that copper patina.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 4, 2018)

Old School.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 4, 2018)

Abolish illegals.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 5, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ...I guess they don't mind foreigners flying planes into buildings murdering nearly 3000 Americans in one day
> ...


an there hasn't been too many terrorists attacks since 9-11


----------



## Claudette (Jul 5, 2018)

They should all lend in jail. What a bunch of idiots.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> the climber should be an object of target practice



any POLITICAL FALL OUT on that bitch?  
DOES SHE HAVE ADVOCATES?


----------



## OldLady (Jul 5, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > the climber should be an object of target practice
> ...


She'll be paying back the City of New York for years.  I'm sure they'll make her pay for all the special guys brought in.  And evacuating the whole island?  She'll be paying forever.
I watched while they were rounding her up and talking her down the ladder.  It seemed from the way she was acting that it is a lot scarier coming down than climbing up.  She seemed to freeze quite a lot once she realized where she was.  I wonder if she was under the influence of something.  When she started trying to climb Liberty's shoe, I was pretty sure of it.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2018)

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I do not think she will pay much at all-------she might be charged with a misdemeanor------and pay a fine.      She will have LOTS OF SUPPORT
from all kinds of  people now called  "LIBERALS"   in New York City.  
Expect demonstrations in her favor-----instigated by the usual "suspects"


----------



## deanrd (Jul 5, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


Let's try it again, shall we?

I'm curious. Which of the Democrats are racist?
The white ones?
Hispanics?
Blacks?
Asians?
Native Americans?

Republicans are 90% white. Isn't that rather odd?  Everyone else is racist except white Republicans?


----------



## pismoe (Jul 5, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Abolish illegals.


----------------------------------------------------   i think that the 'statue climber' is from 'congo'  the land of 'cannibals' .


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 5, 2018)

deanrd said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


Democrats are racist because they put all focus on race. They encourage segregation. Segregated and pander, divide and concur.
The reason repubs are mostly white is due to the opposite approach; _don’t_ focus on race. The result is that dem race-pandering generates a minority attrition among repubs.
Minorities choose to segregate themselves because of dem pandering.


----------

